# Aussie Perm resident wanting to sponsor parents



## kate_jewell (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know if I have to keep a job for the period it takes for my parents to obtain their visa to move to Australia. I have been living here for 6 years and my husband and I want to go travelling before we start a family but I need to know if I have to keep a job.
Cheers, Kate


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kate,

Welcome to the forum. 

I haven't gone through this process (yet  ) but I did start to look into it. 

You have to be willing to support your parents for 2 or 10 years and provide Assurance of support. 

Here is a link to parent category visas (if they are outside Australia) :
Family - Visas & Immigration

And here is the link to the Assurance of Support:
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 34. Assurance of Support

I remember that the person (or people) doing the sponsoring have to be earning a certain amount of money - which I can't find at present. 

I would check with an agent (or an immigration department) since they may be able at what stage during the visa application you could leave your job. 

Will your husband still have his job? If so maybe you could both sponsor your parents? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Unless it's changed I think the bond for the AOS (for sponsoring parents) is $5000 and the income of the assurer has to be more than $42,500. I think taxable income must be shown over the past 2 years.

The bond will be returned after 2 years.

If the assurer doen't earn that amount, upto 3 people can lodge a joint AOS application and they don't have to be family members.

Dolly


----------

